# o un milion de ani



## janecito

I've got a question regarding a sentence from the joke that Mike posted in this thread:

_Doamne, cat inseamna pentru tine *o* un milion de ani?_

What is the meaning of this 'o'. I don't understand it. I have found the same sentence also without it, so I'm guessing it is not obligatory... Or is it?


----------



## robbie_SWE

janecito said:


> I've got a question regarding a sentence from the joke that Mike posted in this thread:
> 
> _Doamne, cat inseamna pentru tine *o* un milion de ani?_
> 
> What is the meaning of this 'o'. I don't understand it. I have found the same sentence also without it, so I'm guessing it is not obligatory... Or is it?


 

I think it must be a typo; *o* is the singular feminine article representing the notion of "a/an" (the masculine equivalent being *un*). 

 robbie


----------



## cosmin

That '*o*' there does't make any sense, and should not be there.
'a/an' = 'un' (masc) -- 'o'(fem)


----------



## janecito

Thank you both for the reply. I thought it was strange to put two indefinite articles in a row, but then again you can never be certain.


----------

